# Sterlings home made jacket



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sterling has a tiny waist so the jackets from the petstores hang down to far and when to pees it will go in the jacket so I cut up a pair of pants and told my brother to make me a jacket that Sterling can't pee in. Half a hour later my brother gives me this  . It was the first one he has made and I think he did a really good job on it. I am going to try to get him to help me make one for Dekker with the other pant leg tonight.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice. Talented!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

That is adorable, your brother is so talented!! That is a wonderful idea!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Clever, clever!! And he looks like he's very happy.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What a great job your brother did !!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Great jacket.
Can I ask what you have in the vivs? I'm nosey


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

What a talented brother! Great job! And imagination!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Great jacket.
> Can I ask what you have in the vivs? I'm nosey


I was wondering the same thing LOL


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great idea and very well done too 


x


----------



## susieQ (Jan 24, 2014)

Very clever, I have some old pants that I can't wear anymore and I think that I might try this myself. Thanks.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone.



Wicked Pixie said:


> Great jacket.
> Can I ask what you have in the vivs? I'm nosey





Huly said:


> I was wondering the same thing LOL


On the wire shelf I have 2 Desert Tarantulas, 4 Gaint Hairy Scorpions and 1 Dune Scorpion and the one on my dresser is my Fire-Belly Toad .


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Very cool! I love Fire Bellied toads, one of my favourite species. The males are rather noisy with their singing though.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I always hope to get a male when I buy them but always seem to wind up with only females, lol. Do you have any?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Not any more  I have kept all sorts of reptiles, amphibians, inverts and exotic mammals over the years though.


----------

